# مجموعة محاضرات فيديو باللغة العربية



## د جمعة داود (23 مايو 2014)

بفضل الله تعالي قمت بعمل مجموعة محاضرات فيديو (نظرية) علي موقع اليوتيوب أتمني أن تكون مفيدة لكم، وهي كالتالي:

*1- الجيوماتكس:*
â€«ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆظ…ط§طھظƒط³ ظ„ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط¬ظ…ط¹ط© ط¯ط§ظˆط¯â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*2- الهندسة المساحية:*
â€«ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ظٹط© ط¯. ط¬ظ…ط¹ط© ط¯ط§ظˆط¯â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*3- الصور الجوية و المرئيات الفضائية:*

*الجزء الأول:*
â€«ط§ظ„طµظˆط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¦ظٹط§طھ 2014 ط£â€¬â€ژ - YouTube 

*الجزء الثاني:*
â€«ط§ظ„طµظˆط± ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¦ظٹط§طھ 2014 ط¨â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*4- توسعة المسجد الحرام عبر التاريخ:*

أ- النسخة العربية:
â€«طھظˆط³ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط¬ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ط±ط§ظ… ط¹ط¨ط± ط§ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¯. ط¬ظ…ط¹ط© ط¯ط§ظˆط¯â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ب - النسخة الانجليزية:
GIS Holy Mosque Historical Expansions - YouTube

*5- الرفع المساحي بالجي بي أس:*

أ- الجزء الأول (75 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ب- الجزء الثاني (50 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*6- الخرائط: أسس علمية:*

أ- الجزء الأول (45 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط£ط³ط³ ط¹ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ب- الجزء الثاني (62 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط£ط³ط³ ط¹ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*7- نظم المعلومات الجغرافية: أسس علمية:*

أ- الجزء الأول (70 دقيقة):
â€«ظ†ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ب- الجزء الثاني (52 دقيقة):
â€«ظ†ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*8- التحليل المكاني في اطار نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:*

أ- الجزء الأول (52 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ب- الجزء الثاني (47 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*9- الجيوديسيا: أسس علمية:*

أ- الجزء الأول (60 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ب- الجزء الثاني (66 دقيقة):
â€«ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

*10- جغرافية مصر باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:*
â€«ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط© ظ…طµط± ط¨ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط©â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

11- تطبيقات الجيويد في الرفع المساحي بالجي بي أس
â€«طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆظٹط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

12- تحويل الاحداثيات في الرفع المساحي بالجي بي أس
â€«طھط­ظˆظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط­ط¯ط§ط«ظٹط§طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

13- جغرافية مدينة مكة المكرمة و المشاعر المقدسة
â€«ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط© ظ…ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط±ظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط¹ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط¯ط³ط©â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم سرا


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## ابو هدايه (27 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الجهد في تعليم الاخرين بهذا العلم الرائع هو علم هندسة المساحة أو الجيوماتك..


----------



## MZAYED2010 (28 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال والمساهمات المتميزة في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------

